# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Baseball Steroids

## O.T

I have a couple of questions..

1)Do you think baseball players like sammy sosa or barry bonds use steroids during the season or only offseason? This guys stay extremely strong during the course of the season..Miguel Cabrera the OF with the marlins seems to have gotten much bigger now than he was in the beginning of the season and has a bloated look, besides his speed has gone down but his power with the bat is through the roof..

possible these guys are using this stuff during the season?

----------


## KeyMastur

it's called GH.

where were you when Balco Labs went down ?

Cabrera is 20 - he's still growing.

----------


## O.T

a lot of guys are 20 playing pro ball, they dont grow like that

Im familiar with balco, the question was do you think they are using them IN SEASON

----------


## O.T

btw

cabrera used to play SS, the guy can barely move now in the OF. but im sure you know that

----------


## KeyMastur

> a lot of guys are 20 playing pro ball, they dont grow like that


 he's a manchild. not too often one of these "gifts" comes along




> Im familiar with balco, the question was do you think they are using them IN SEASON


of course. not every player is tested. they have random tests, but only a few are selected. it's all within a new deal the player's & union struck. info's out there...

----------


## Rod Farva

I bet there are a few still using. I'm not that knowledgeable on the juicy issues but when would you want to feel your strongest (ie be hitting the peak of your cycle)...in Dec or in Aug/Sept pennant races when paychecks are truly earned?

The MLB testing program is so bad it hasn't even gotten to joke status yet. They did scare a few big name guys though. Outside of the hated Barry Balco Bonds, a lot of the big guys (Giambi, Sosa, Bagpipes, ...) are experiencing something of a dropoff in size and ability. Sosa chose to stop juicing his body and start juicing his bats. Hsan't helped.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

bonds, mcgwire, and sosa all took steroids

----------


## Theedge

I've been in this game going on 8 yrs and there are still much more that a "FEW" guys using. A teamate of mine this year played with Sosa during his big run in 98 with Big Mac. During one of those months either June or July, Sammy put on 25lbs right befor his eyes and proceeded to drop 20+ bombs that month..so to answer you question, yes "Many" major leaguers juice during the year...Usually one going into Spring Training and one after the All-Star break. Look at what javy Lopez did last year during his Free Agent year...Absolutely blew up and dropped bombs...Got him how many millions. Didn't do much this year. I was great Friends with Ken Caminiti and he was dead on when he said that 50% have either used or are using. But it disgusts me that they can test us when we are in the Minors and then get up to the Bigs and do whatever we want.

----------


## O.T

thanks theedge, thats wat i thought

----------


## Theedge

NO prob

----------


## bosshogg3

I know a player that is a great player and is kinda a big name.He got juice from a friend of mine and the player said that around 80 percent use during the whole season that way nobody sees the ups and downs.

----------


## Theedge

He is correct.

----------


## Aboot

Here's a good article from T-Mag. I think it's been posted here before, but what the hey:

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle....ticle=299ster2

----------


## Theedge

Great aritcle...I would guess it to be an outfielder power type player. The Anadrol is what caught my attention. Pretty hard androgen, designed to put on lots of mass.

----------


## bball05

Theedge.....youve been in the game for only 8 years.....how do you know so many people? jw

----------


## Theedge

> Theedge.....youve been in the game for only 8 years.....how do you know so many people? jw


Bro, I've been playing this game for 21yrs and I've been in Professional Baseball for 8 yrs. When you do it for a living you tend to meet alot of people within the game.

----------


## O.T

theedge, get back to my PM

----------


## muff-chaser

man i know for a fact that tons of pro and college baseball players use steroids to get bigger and stronger, they propably do a cycle pre season and then during the seaseon, hell i would too if i could make a million dolalars......

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

i know some guys personally ... college and pro .. that juice

----------


## hobbitlifter

> i know some guys personally ... college and pro .. that juice


I'm one of the college players you were talking about....cycle now and then middle of season. We take our tests when the season ends. There are ways to beat them though.

----------


## Jackson111

There are steroids wich cannot be detected. Also Insulin and GH, wich act just as well if not better then steroids are undetectable. And yes, steroids increase the skill drastically, because if they are the optimum drug combo, they will make you much quicker, and your stabilizers will be much more efficient. And not to mention the base of increasing all athletic skill is increasing power. The fastest way to increase power is increase maximum strength. Steroids increase every type of strength automatically, sometimes by over 100% in just one cycle. That is just steroids, not GH, Insulin, IGF-1, and other drugs. Also anti cortisol drugs, and other anti catabolic drugs are a big thing. All sports have an optimum drug dosage, regimen. EPO can increase Endurance POTENTIAL by 20%. ATP injections also increase endurance. The increased endurance of all these drugs allow athletes to train in perfect form for longer, and thereby increase thier skills that much more due to being able to perform the skills of the game for longer, and also to recover from injuries faster. Steroids yes, they are good by there are many other drugs that don't seem valuable wich are actually incredibly powerful. There are also stimulants. Lets look over this;

GH- allows athletes to strengthen ligaments, tendons, and cartilage, as well as increase strength, and put on over 20 lbs of fast twitch (type IIB) muscle fibers, and also the GH promotes hyperplasia, the splitting of these fast twitch muscle fibers. These are the types of muscle fibers wich are most genetically predetermined and not easy to develop without drugs, a person can train strictly type IIB fibers, and you will not see much increase in bodyweight at all. This is why athletes who look small, yet are still on steroids are not nearly the size of bodybuilders, because bodybuilders train both the fast twitch I, IIA, and IIb fibers strictly for maximum size.

EPO- increases endurance capabilities by at least 20%, possibly much more. Increases the red blood cell count, wich leads also to recovery from injuries, and less likelyhood of minor illness. This increase in endurance allows the athletes to train longer with better technique. Once an athlete is exhausted, he cannot maintain world class technique. Increase his endurance by 20-40% or more, and he can train that much longer.

Steroids-Many different types of steroids , many different combos of the drugs used together for whatever synergystic effect desired. Halotestin ; causes extreme increase in strength, power with very little increase in bodyweight. Anadrol 50 causes extreme increase in red blood cell count, and extreme strength increase of 40% or much more. Also this drug can easily alone put on 40 lbs of solid muscle on a man who is 6-6 tall. Anavar ; this works somewhat like GH, in that it drastically heals any injury, and is so powerful that it is actually used medically to treat severe burns, and liver damage. Testosterone Suspension -a very strong drug wich can be completely undetectable within 24 hours of injection. But sometimes will need 72 hours to clear. This means a football player can inject the drug the day of the game, (sunday) after a steroid test, then daily with the last injection being Thursday night, play sunday, get tested again and still pass, and be on GH and Insulin at the same time, (two drugs wich can easily put 20 lbs of solid muscle and increase strength by 25%) and still test negative, and be all cleared to play. 

Then there are stimulants-drugs wich obviously increase quickness a noticeable amount, as well as a great increase in aggresiveness. These drugs can increase quickness in the 40 yard dash by 6-8 hundreths of a second. A noticeable difference when you consider that steroids alone can increase the 40 yard dash time by 3/10 of a second, sometimes more. 

Then you have IGF-1, wich I personally cannot say what the exact effects are. 

Anti-cortisal/cortisal blockers and post cycle therapy drugs allow athletes to maintain a lot of the gains (if not all) of the steroids used. There are of course other more advanced drugs that are only used by people with the right connections. Then you throw in all the supplements, like creatine, hmb, methoxyflavone, chrysin, akg, ecydosterone, glutamine, NAC, ATP, ect, ect, wich have a synergistic effect with all the above drugs, and alone can increase strength by 15% and put 12 lbs of solid muscle on a highly trained athlete. 

So you can see that it really all boils down to drug use. Its really not about skill. I can go into personal experience and tell you that at the JC level, 70% of the skill position players on our football team used steroids. The players who did not use steroids were downright horrible. The ones who did use steroids barely trained, and were unbelievable athletes compared to those who started in high school. You couldn't even compare them really. 

Here are a couple of examples of people who you would never think were on steroids;
Tim Montgomery 5-10 160 lbs used steroids, GH, Insulin, and supplements, also used EPO.
Marion Jones female sprinter used all of the above drugs.
John MacEnroe. Used steroids for 6 years. 

Drugs are literally everywere, and basically, nobody really gets that big or strong, or that great as an athlete without them. Running the 40 yard dash legitimately in under 4.6 is almost unheard of. Since steroids do take at least 3/10 off the 40 time, you will see that all those football players who run 4.3-4.4 would be just like all the guys in high school who only ran 4.6-4.8. 

Drugs do create skill, there has to be some skill naturally, and with training, coaching, and drug OPTIMIZATION any decent athlete can become elite, given time. 

The other thing is that to take all these drugs in the dosages needed could easily cost 3,000$ per month. So you can imagine how few aspiring athletes are able to get thier hands on these drugs. Truly world class technical coaching is also a requirement of big time sports. 99% of aspiring athletes never get this. Top supplementation can cost 400$ per month minimum. Few young athletes can even afford this. Being able to train year round, without interruption is another thing very few people can afford.

----------


## ***xxx***

bs, gh is detectable since 2001.

----------


## Jackson111

BS? GH hasn't even been tested for by the NFL or MLB in 2005 let alone 2001. 

I don't doubt they could detect it since 2001 in Germany, but we are talking american sports. 

And they just said that at the 2004 Olympics they were testing for GH but it had to be within 24 hours of the last dose.

What the ****...

----------

